
Show HN: Free Online Retrospective Tool - enter-haken
https://retro.hake.one
======
thecrumb
Would be nice if I could export everything when I'm done.

~~~
enter-haken
Some kind of image or json?

Every participant should agree to this. I am just thinking about, what you can
do with the exported data.

I can imagine, that before starting a retro, you take a look at the previous
one. An image should do the thing.

Json would be fine, if you want to put the retro data into an other shape.

